# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  BODYMAX PLUS - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od dwóch lat trenuję i wczoraj kupilem sobie witaminy na wzmocnienie. Czy ktoś z was zazywał bodymax plus? Jak powinno się dawkować?
Prosze o odp.

----------


## susu

U mnie jest napisane jak się powinno dawkować :Big Grin: 
Ja biorę 1 tabletkę codziennie.
Wg. mnie to są b. dobre tabletki. 
Pozdrawiam :Wink:

----------


## focus9

Słyszałam dość pochlebne opinie o tym preparacie. Pobudza sprawność umysłu oraz pobudza podobnie jak kawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest rewelacyjny !!!Goraco polecam. Półtora roku temu byłam "wrakiem" człowieka w związku z podejrzeniem SM. Wrak to trafne określenie bo nie mogłam chodzić, jeść , spać,miałam niedowłady nerwicę , zero odporności i sto tysięcy innych dolegliwości związanych z nerwicą. Rok temu zaczęłam stosować Bodymax plus.Jest o niebo lepiej. Wszystko wróciło do normy.Mogę śmiało wychodzić z domu a i z tym były straszne kłopoty. CZuję,że żyję ,naprawdę. Polecam bodymax chorym i zdrowym.Mogłabym wystąpić w jego reklamie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dodam jeszcze ,że nadal jestem w kręgu podejrzenia jeśli chodzi o SM ( mam dość znaczne zmiany w MRI mózgowia) ale zaczęłam myśleć pozytywnie !!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie również fajny preparat. Bodymax poleciła mi farmaceutka i tak przy nim zostałem już od jakiegoś czasu. Przede wszystkim zmiana na plus jest taka, że po aktywności fizycznej nie mam takiego momentu, że np. wracając samochodem po treningu można prawie pod światłami stojąc zasnąć. Trzeba brać tylko go regularnie i zgodnie z zaleceniami, wtedy polecam dla aktywnych, z pewnością. Wcześniej sprawdzałem sporo innych tego typu suplementów i nie działały w większości tak dobrze, albo były znacznie droższe, za bodymax płaciłem ostatnim razem niecałe 19zl w łódzkiej AzG w manufakturze. Generalnie polecam spróbować bo efekty widać i myślę, że obecnie najfajniejszy dodatek jeśli chodzi o stosunek cena/jakość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastanawiam się nad kupieniem Badymax Plus. Nie mam problemu ze stresem, ale jestem podatny na bardzo duży wysiłek fizyczny. W 2010r. biegałem od kwietnia, najpierw 5km, później więcej, do 15km w listopadzie. W styczniu zrobiłem przerwe (miałem dość zimna), treningi wznowiłem pod koniec marca i biegłem po 10km, obecnie po kontuzji i również z braku czasu od 3 tygodni nie trenuje, ale niebawem wznawiam treningi. Mam nadzieje, że to idealny suplement diety, bo komentarza są zachęcające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od pewnego czasu obserwuję u siebie niepokojące objawy niedoborów różnych składników pokarmowych. Próbowałam ułożyć skuteczny plan uzupełnienia swojej diety o te składniki i w związku z tym zaczęłam się interesować prawidłowym przyjmowaniem suplementów. Bodymax Plus wydaje się być optymalny, jednak chciałabym przeczytać na jego temat opinię osoby znającej się na żywieniu - chodzi mi głównie o to, że często wspomina się, iż przyjmowanie cynku powinno odbywać się wieczorem, najlepiej bez jakichkolwiek innych składników, ponieważ to utrudnia jego wchłanianie. Zaleca się również przyjmowanie miedzi 12 h po przyjęciu cynku, ponieważ te dwa pierwiastki wzajemnie zmniejszają swoją przyswajalność. Czy więc zażywanie takich kompleksowych preparatów jak Bodymax ma sens?

----------


## ola1233

ja niestety po tym preparacie nie zauważyłam żadnej poprawy :Frown: dziwię się że wszyscy go chwalą bo mi absolutnie nie pomógł...zastanawiam się dlaczego...

----------


## dante

Nie działa bo nie spodziewasz się rezultatów ale jeśli się spodziewasz to nie wierzysz, a może po prostu wszystko w twoim organizmie działa ok wiec nie ma co poprawiać.
Skrzydła ci raczej nie wyrosną.
Ludzie !!!
czego wy się spodziewacie że was nakręci i pozwoli biegać jak robocik  :Smile: ))
pozdrawiam

----------


## rabaska

> Nie działa bo nie spodziewasz się rezultatów ale jeśli się spodziewasz to nie wierzysz, a może po prostu wszystko w twoim organizmie działa ok wiec nie ma co poprawiać.
> Skrzydła ci raczej nie wyrosną.
> Ludzie !!!
> czego wy się spodziewacie że was nakręci i pozwoli biegać jak robocik ))
> pozdrawiam


Od razu skrzydła...
Przecież po coś się zażywa... Ja brałam, żeby podnieść odporność. Niestety nie pomogło, tak na dobrą sprawę żadnych zmian. Inaczej miałam  po Padmie, tu poprawa była znaczna, ale pewnie zależy to od tego komu czego w organizmie brakuje  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Są różni producenci tego specyfiku i być może od jednych producentów działa a od innych nie działa. Czy osoby na które działa mogłyby podać producenta specyfiku, który działa? Może tu jest jakaś prawidłowość. Jak kiedyś zamawiałem, co prawda inny specyfik, w aptece i zapytałem o cenę to magister sprawdzał w komputerze. Usłyszałem coś takiego: ..... o tu jest..... dobry producent i nawet niedrogo...... Po czym powiedział mi ile będzie kosztowało i na kiedy będzie.

Kroman

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciekawe ile z tych opinii jest pisanych na zlecenie firmy produkującej  :Smile:  Ja teraz zaczynam to brać. Znajomi jednak twierdzą, że jest poprawa w koncentracji i chęci do działania. To jest tak jak z procesorem w komputerze. Starego można o kilka procent podkręcić. Ale żeby efekt był zadowalający, to już trzeba wymienić na nowy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Od razu skrzydła...
> Przecież po coś się zażywa... Ja brałam, żeby podnieść odporność. Niestety nie pomogło, tak na dobrą sprawę żadnych zmian. Inaczej miałam  po Padmie, tu poprawa była znaczna, ale pewnie zależy to od tego komu czego w organizmie brakuje 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


dzięki rabasko :Smile: bardzo zdenerwowały mnie te SKRZYDŁA,bo aż taaakich oczekiwań nie miałam.Napisałam tylko szczerze,że mi nic to nie dało.Po to chyba właśnie to forum jest żeby wymieniać się doświadczeniami na temat danego produktu...wyraziłam więc swoją opinię.Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę ten suplement od 10 dni. Poleciła mi go lekarka rodzinna gdyż się fatalnie czułem dosłownie słaniałem się na nogach i ciągle chciało mi się spać a badania takie jak HCV, borelioza, TSH, HDL, LDL, Trójglicerydy, próby wątrobowe i wszystkie inne nie budziły zastrzeżeń. Byłem jak wrak. Dość sceptycznie podszedłem do sprawy ale za namową żony postanowiłem spróbować. Przez pierwsze kilka dni było bez zmian ale dziś jest dużo lepiej. Po prostu przejrzałem na oczy i stanąłem na nogi. I trudno w to uwierzyć że jakiś zestaw witamin i żen szeń może zdziałać cuda. A jednak. Nie twierdzę że wszystkim pomoże ale na pewno warto spróbować. I jeszcze jedno nie lobbuję i nie reklamuję tego specyfiku ale polecam osobom, które jak ja przez długi czas nie mogły znaleźć przyczyn złego samopoczucia.

----------


## lipka

Faktycznie nerwica potrafi wywrocic zycie czlowieka do gory nogami! Ja rowniez borykam sie z tym problemem od ponad roku. Oczywiscie nie siedze i nie czekam az samo przejdzie i robie wszystko zeby sobie pomoc. Od kilku tygodni zaczelam zazywac preparat body max i zauwazylam lekka poprawe. Mam nadzieje, ze ten preparat wraz z cwiczeniami fizycznymi (na, ktore mam teraz wieksza ochote :Smile:  ) i pozytywnym mysleniem doprowadzi mnie do "normalnosci"  :Smile:  Polecam rowniez oryginalny sok noni. Niedobry w smaku, ale rowniez dziala :Smile:  Ciesze sie , ze Pani udala sie walka z nerwica! Pozdrawiam i zycze duzo zdrowia Pani oraz wszystkim na tym forum!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę i nie będę pisać jaki to wspaniały środek i że jestem po nim super sprawna. Suplementy diety to nie cudotwórcy. Mają pomagać a nie działać za nas. Biorę bo jestem osobą aktywną (siłownia, aerobic, bieganie) i mam intensywną pod względem wysiłku umysłowego pracę (dziennikarstwo). Potrzebuję jakiegoś wspomagacza i jak na razie tylko ten preparat nie wywołuje u mnie nudności i bólu głowy. Dlatego mogę go polecić osobom, które chcą utrzymać formę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Moje doświadczenie z tym "cudem" jest negatywne. Brałam 3 miesiące kupiłam cały karton na raz i nic, zupełni żadnej reakcji ze strony mojego organizmu nie zauważyłam. Więc jak dla mnie to sorry za zwrot - badziewie. Ale jak widać z tych opinii różnie on działa. Od dziś testuje gel royal jestem teraz we Francji, a tu jest on bardzo znany i ceniony - zobaczymy jak się sprawdzi.   Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam ten preparat , jestem osobą trochę znerwicowaną i mam czasami przyspieszone bicia serca , polecił mi go internista aby uzupełnić ewentualne niedobory żelaza  . Poprawa była po dwóch tygodniach , serce uspokoiło się . Niestety po dłuższym łykaniu miałam bóle żołądka - to podobno od dużej dawki żelaza (stwierdził lekarz). Mój znajomy też chwali ten preparat . Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie działa bo nie spodziewasz się rezultatów ale jeśli się spodziewasz to nie wierzysz, a może po prostu wszystko w twoim organizmie działa ok wiec nie ma co poprawiać.
> Skrzydła ci raczej nie wyrosną.
> Ludzie !!!
> czego wy się spodziewacie że was nakręci i pozwoli biegać jak robocik ))
> pozdrawiam


hahaha....no tak....ale od tego to są inne prepatraty ;-) ale tego raczej nie polecamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem czym tak się niektórzy  zachwycają?! Po raz pierwszy i ostatni dałam się nabrać na reklamę tego suplementu! Kupiłam pełne opakowanie,używałam ponad miesiąc,a efektów nie widać! Pamiętajcie że dobry produkt nie wymaga reklamy! Wywaliłam do kubła ten pseudo skuteczny Bodymax Plus suplement.Szkoda kasy! Kupilam nowy o całe niebo tańszy i skuteczniejszy i to jest właśnie to! Poleciła mi farmaceutka. Te pozytywne opinie tutaj to BAJER piszą je przedstawiciele firmy farmaceutycznej.Nie dajcie się naciągać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używam bodymaxa od 5 lat z przerwami pomiędzy kuracjami. Ćwiczę sztuki walki , dodatkowo studiuje i pracuje . Juz po kilku dniach brania tego środka zauważyłem kolosalną róźnicę w spostrzegawczości ,refleksie oraz wydolności , i mam gdzieś to czy mi wierzycie czy nie . Żeńszeń przyśpiesza gojenie się ran . Sprawdzone.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie rozumiem czym tak się niektórzy  zachwycają?! Po raz pierwszy i ostatni dałam się nabrać na reklamę tego suplementu! Kupiłam pełne opakowanie,używałam ponad miesiąc,a efektów nie widać! Pamiętajcie że dobry produkt nie wymaga reklamy! Wywaliłam do kubła ten pseudo skuteczny Bodymax Plus suplement.Szkoda kasy! Kupilam nowy o całe niebo tańszy i skuteczniejszy i to jest właśnie to! Poleciła mi farmaceutka. Te pozytywne opinie tutaj to BAJER piszą je przedstawiciele firmy farmaceutycznej.Nie dajcie się naciągać!


Hej, możesz napisać który lek poleciła Ci faraceutka?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> Od dwóch lat trenuję i wczoraj kupilem sobie witaminy na wzmocnienie. Czy ktoś z was zazywał bodymax plus? Jak powinno się dawkować?
> Prosze o odp.


 Ich podstawą jest standaryzowany wyciąg z żeń-szenia GGE Bodymax, który wzmacnia działanie zestawów witamin i minerałów. Żen-szeń który jest „korzeniem życia” to naturalny środek wzmacniający siły fizyczne i psychiczne organizmu. To dawka energii dla aktywnych mężczyzn i kobiet. http://www.aptekaotc.pl/p/pl/1907/bodymax_plus.html Zawiera czysty, standaryzowany ekstrakt z żeń-szenia GGE Bodymax w zwiększonej dawce aż 200-stu mg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wg. mnie co najmniej 30% pochwalnych wpisów pod tymi prośbami o opinie to wytwory ludzi żyjących ze sprzedaży tych cud-tabletek.
A jeśli nawet są to "normalni użytkownicy" jakiegoś preparatu to dam sobie głowę uciąć, ze połowa z nich po podaniu zamiast tych specyfików zwykłego placebo wypisywałaby te same ach-y i och-y po jego spożyciu zachwalając skuteczność tegoż  :Wink:  

A najciekawsze, że ogromna większość tych "hiciorów" po kilkumiesięcznym bomie notuje równię pochyłą jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż aby wreszcie zniknąć z rynku na dobre. Skoro to takie cuda to czemu znikają i nikt tego już nie kupuje? 
No ale jeśli z 10 czytających te posty potencjalnych klientów, 7 kupi ten specyfik to jest sukces. 5 z nich go pochwali na forum (po tygodniu faszerowania!!!) i jest chwilowy szał. Dopóki ludzie się nie zorientują, że to nie działa a przynajmniej nie tak jak reklamował to na ulotce producent, np. nie wyrosła im po pół roku i po 3 opakowaniach tabletek bujna czupryna a pozostał goły placek i poczucie, że ktoś ich zrobił w konia.

Poza tym jestem ciekaw ile z podawanych na etykietkach przez producentów składników jest prawdą i czy ktoś to w ogóle bada.

Żeby nie było, że tak "jadę" po całości na te piguły napiszę, że sam się nad ich zakupem zastanawiam. Póki co szanse są 50/50...

----------


## jaang

słuchajcie, więc u mnie po bodymax plus zdarzyło się coś zupełnie odwrotnego niż Wy piszecie! Cała moja rodzina chwali Bodymax więc i ja zaczęłam  :Smile:  po dwóch tyg od rozpoczęcia zaczęłam czuć się fatalnie. Najpierw podejrzewałam wirus grypy żołądkowej, na który chorowały moje dzieci, tylko że u mnie to były zawqroty głowy, nieustanne zmęczenie... jakby mnie ktoś młotkiem w głowę uderzył! po dwóch tygodniach dochodzenia co by to mogło być wpadłam na Bodymax. Więc gdy odstawiłam ten lek na dwa dni poczułam się o niebo lepiej!! Dlaczego? nie mam pojęcia?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg. mnie co najmniej 30% pochwalnych wpisów pod tymi prośbami o opinie to wytwory ludzi żyjących ze sprzedaży tych cud-tabletek.
> A jeśli nawet są to "normalni użytkownicy" jakiegoś preparatu to dam sobie głowę uciąć, ze połowa z nich po podaniu zamiast tych specyfików zwykłego placebo wypisywałaby te same ach-y i och-y po jego spożyciu zachwalając skuteczność tegoż  
> 
> A najciekawsze, że ogromna większość tych "hiciorów" po kilkumiesięcznym bomie notuje równię pochyłą jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż aby wreszcie zniknąć z rynku na dobre. Skoro to takie cuda to czemu znikają i nikt tego już nie kupuje? 
> No ale jeśli z 10 czytających te posty potencjalnych klientów, 7 kupi ten specyfik to jest sukces. 5 z nich go pochwali na forum (po tygodniu faszerowania!!!) i jest chwilowy szał. Dopóki ludzie się nie zorientują, że to nie działa a przynajmniej nie tak jak reklamował to na ulotce producent, np. nie wyrosła im po pół roku i po 3 opakowaniach tabletek bujna czupryna a pozostał goły placek i poczucie, że ktoś ich zrobił w konia.
> 
> Poza tym jestem ciekaw ile z podawanych na etykietkach przez producentów składników jest prawdą i czy ktoś to w ogóle bada.
> 
> Żeby nie było, że tak "jadę" po całości na te piguły napiszę, że sam się nad ich zakupem zastanawiam. Póki co szanse są 50/50...



To jeśli ich nie zażywałeś to po c*uj się odzywasz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tam żeń szeń, więc na pewno pobudza. Dodaje energii jak kawa z kofeiną. Kupiłam go sobie dzisiaj, bo nie mogę ze sobą wytrzymać z braku energii. Może coś pomoże  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dostalem BodyMax w prezencie. Skonsumowalem jedna tabletek po godzinie 21 i prawie cala noc nie moglem spac  :Smile:  Czyli cos w tym jest. Moim zdaniem dziala na pobudzenie i rozjasnia umysl  :Smile:  Na pewno lepiej niz kawa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć, ja mam pozytywne zdanie o tym suplemencie. Próbowałam z żeń-szeniem produktów z 2 różnych firm ( drugi, to różowe tabletki, nie pamietam nazwy , oraz własnie Bodymax Plus - brązowe ) i uważam, że Bodymax jest lepszy. Jestem mocno przemęczona i często łapię infekcje, chociaż głównym problemem jest przemęczenie , brak siły i jakby lekkie przymulenie. Kawa/ herbata - zupełnie nie przynosi pożądanego efektu , prócz szybszego bicia serca.  I muszę wam powiedzieć, że dla mnie różnica odczuwalna była już po pierwszej tabletce, ok. 2 godziny od wzięcia. Wróciła mi energia. Natomiast mojemu dobremu znajomemu ten preparat do końca nie służy, ponieważ mimo że stara się go brać maksymalnie do 12:00, to jest tak nakręcony, że aż nadpobudliwy. Myślę, że to kwestia indywidualna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja uważam ten produkt za dobry. Po usunięciu u mnie rakowiaka czynnego hormonalnie byłem słaby i bez chęci do czegokolwiek. Mój lekarz zapisał mi Body max plus i po tygodniu zażywania poczułem się lepiej. Dostałem więcej energii, przestały mnie boleć nogi, stałem się żywszy. Jedna tabletka dziennie i po tygodniu przyszły efekty. Można stosować codziennie gdyż nie obciążają organizmu nawet w przypadku brania jakiś innych leków lub specyfików. Dla mnie produkt dobry choć zastanawiam się czy można jeszcze podnieść jego efekty działania zastępując go innym specyfikiem równie bezpiecznym.

----------


## Karola12

Suplement diety taki jak wiele innych. Cudów bym się nie spodziewała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trafiłam na to forum przez przypadek , szukając promocji Bodymax plus- brałam niejednokrotnie, ale robię  przerwy. W  związku z męczącym mnie znów od kilkunastu dni poczuciem niemocy- zamierzam znów się nim wspomóc, bo zawsze stawia mnie na nogi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystkie pozytywne posty sa na zleceni producenta


> Ciekawe ile z tych opinii jest pisanych na zlecenie firmy produkującej  Ja teraz zaczynam to brać. Znajomi jednak twierdzą, że jest poprawa w koncentracji i chęci do działania. To jest tak jak z procesorem w komputerze. Starego można o kilka procent podkręcić. Ale żeby efekt był zadowalający, to już trzeba wymienić na nowy

----------


## PILLar

Produkt zawiera w swoim składzie wyciąg z żeń szenia, więc nie jest wskazane branie preparatu przez długi okres czasu - należy po 2 miesiącach zrobić sobie przerwę. (taka mała wskazówka)

----------


## Paweł 33

ludzie to tylko witaminki i minerały. energii dodaje zenszen. chcecie powera to wezcie puszke z marketu 
zz tauryną  :Wink: . brałem centrum witaminy i bodymax lepiej działa. ale dopiero po dwóch tygodniach jest troszke wiecej energii i checi do działania. czy działa na wszystkich? a kawa tez wszystkim pomaga  :Wink:  ? własnie niektorzy nawet po kawie zasną tak jak ja, wiec po witaminach bodymax tez nie wszyscy odczują nagłą poprawę  :Wink: 
mi pomaga więc kupie następne opakowanie, polecam eszystkim ,ale nie oczekujcie cudów. to tylko witaminy i minerały. nie chroni przed grypą  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ludzie to tylko witaminki i minerały.


Masz rację, ale jak np. taki przeciętny student, jak zostało jeszcze kilka dni do momentu, w którym dostanie się kasę zjada przez cały dzień tylko bułki i parówki, to uwierz, że taka 100% dawka wszystkich potrzebnych witamin, magnezów itd. daje sporego kopa, a przynajmniej dla mnie  :Wink:

----------


## Rom3k

Ze znajomymi zamówiliśmy bodymax i wszyscy zauważyliśmy wypadanie włosów. Odradzam jeżeli ktoś chce zatrzymać swoje włosy na głowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wzięłam dziś po 17.00 pierwsza tabletkę, zobaczymy jak działa - pracuje dość  intensywnie umysłowo  , wychowuje dwójkę małych  urwisów i po prostu padam, podzielę się opinią po zużyciu całego opakowania - bo wydaje mi się że efekty mogą być zauważalne troszkę później niż po pierwszej tabletce ;-) 

MATKA POLKA ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rom3k - i wszyscy macie po 25 lat i po 5 latach brania pewnie to zauważyliście. Co mają witaminy do testosteronu i wypadania włosów? Hahahah...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

odradzam. baba mnie odeszła po miesiacu stosowania tego cuda. Faja wisi i nic poza tym. a wcześniej prężnie działała  :Smile:

----------


## stecc1

To dobre tabletki. Śmiało mogę polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ze znajomymi zamówiliśmy bodymax i wszyscy zauważyliśmy wypadanie włosów. Odradzam jeżeli ktoś chce zatrzymać swoje włosy na głowie.


Jestem łysy i wypadanie włosów mam głęboko w dupie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> odradzam. baba mnie odeszła po miesiacu stosowania tego cuda. Faja wisi i nic poza tym. a wcześniej prężnie działała


Jak ktoś jest pipą, jak ty, to nic mu nie pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę przez 20 dni i żadnej reakcji. Pozostałe listki z tabletkami już idą do kosza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> słuchajcie, więc u mnie po bodymax plus zdarzyło się coś zupełnie odwrotnego niż Wy piszecie! Cała moja rodzina chwali Bodymax więc i ja zaczęłam  po dwóch tyg od rozpoczęcia zaczęłam czuć się fatalnie. Najpierw podejrzewałam wirus grypy żołądkowej, na który chorowały moje dzieci, tylko że u mnie to były zawqroty głowy, nieustanne zmęczenie... jakby mnie ktoś młotkiem w głowę uderzył! po dwóch tygodniach dochodzenia co by to mogło być wpadłam na Bodymax. Więc gdy odstawiłam ten lek na dwa dni poczułam się o niebo lepiej!! Dlaczego? nie mam pojęcia?


Popieram! mnie się to samo zdarzyło! Po 11 dniach jedzenia dostałem takich objawów ja wyżej! Odstawiam! Pier...takie prezenty!

----------


## janek z wrocka

permeny i te inne dziadostwo wypróbowałem prawie wszystko i nic viagra żeby żona nie znalazła sobie innego pomagała ale drogo chciałem w aptece jakieś witaminy na wzmocnienie bo i czułem się fatalnie pani poleciła mi bodymax i chwała jej za to mój organizm właśnie tego potrzebował po kilkunastu dniach odczułem znaczną poprawę a teraz po 2 mieś wręcz latam

----------


## polonus1

Wczesniej brałem brązowy BODYMAX PLUS i swietnie działał , a teraz go nie mogę dostać , jest ale żółty, który w ogóle nie działa , dlaczego ??? Cena ta sama , a efektów żadnych ! Czy to jakas podróba ? Dlaczego zmienił się kolor tabletki , czy robi je inna firma ? Moze ktoś jest zorientowany , proszę o odp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Popieram! mnie się to samo zdarzyło! Po 11 dniach jedzenia dostałem takich objawów ja wyżej! Odstawiam! Pier...takie prezenty!


Byliśmy kiedyś w tej sprawie u lekarza - osoba z rodziny zaczęła się źle czuć (też zaczęła brać bodymax), okazało się, że niektóre osoby źle reagują na żeń-szeń (bóle brzucha, wymioty, biegunka itd). Odstawiła i czuje się dobrze ... jak widać ten suplement nie jest idealny dla każdego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wielu poszukiwaniach różnych suplementów witamin, trafiłem na Bodymax Plus. I muszę stwierdzić, że trafiłem w sedno swoich wymagań. Preparat działa na mnie bardzo dobrze - czuję znaczny przypływ, energii, koncentracji i wydolności. Prowadzę aktywny tryb życia: nauka, praca, szkolenia, kursy, siłownia, rower, górskie wędrówki itp. Uprzedzam, że nie należy dokonywać oceny działania preparatu po jednym, dwóch dniach. Najlepiej brać go codziennie do śniadania i np. po koło tygodniu dokonać oceny. W moim przypadku sprawdza się w 100%. Oczywiście należy robić sobie przerwy po ok. 3 miesiącach - miesiąc przerwy. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie na wszystkich zadziała, niektórzy mogą nie czuć poprawy, odczuwać senność bądź nudności. Tak to już jest z żeń-szeniem, różna jest przyswajalność rośliny. Ja odczuwam znaczącą różnicę, zastępuje mi poranną kawę i pozwala przetrwać w dużej aktywności każdy dzień. Polecam w 100% i od razu uprzedzam, że nie jestem związany z żadnym lobby producenta, a zwykłym "połykaczem" produktu zadowolony z jego działania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czegos takiego jeszcze nigdy nie bralem. Poleciłą mi Gozdzikowa. Po pierwszym dniu zauwazylem ze urosły mi mięsnie, drugiego 100m robiłem w 6 sekund. Po tygodniu zwyciężyłem zawody Iron men na Hawajach. A po miesiącu to zauważyłem że silnik w samochodzie zaczął mi płynniej chodzić! Jednym słowem nie dajcie sie ludziska nabierać na chamski marketing szeptany. A Bodymax to witaminy jak każde. Cena za ilość wydaje się dobra, choć skłąd chemiczny nie jest jakiś rewelacyjny, np. cynk w tych tabletkach to po prostu tlenek cynku, ktory jest bardzo słabo wchłanialny przez organizm. Z innymi podobnie, wiec szału nie ma,

----------


## Dani

Jeden z wielu zwykłych suplementów diety. Niczym się nie wyróżnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej  :Wink:  u mnie również poprawa jeśli chodzi o energię i skupienie. Mam trochę problem z żelazem, ale czuję się lepiej już po kilku dniach stosowania tego preparatu. Polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym jest Bodymax? Suplementem diety.

Dla kogo jest Bodymax? Dla każdego, kto pragnie cieszyć się pełnią życia i mieć energię w codziennym życiu, być mieć siłę podołać obowiązkom z uśmiechem, by wieczorem nie paść ze zmęczenia na kanapie 

Warto wyprobować Bodymax gdyż:

- zmniejsza zmęczenie i przywraca energię

- przywraca sprawność fizyczną i umysłową

- wspomaga odporność

Dlaczego Bodymax działa takie energetyczne cuda? Dzięki temu, iż łączy w sobie siłę wyciągu z żeń-szenia oraz moc bogatego zestawu witamin i minerałów. W Bodymax zastosowano najwyższej jakości wyciąg z żen-szenia GGE Bodymax. Skład preparatu został opracowany przez skandynawskich specjalistów, a wyciąg z żeń-szenia GGE został dokładnie przebadany i  udokumentowany. Bogaty zestaw witamin, minerałów, przeciwutleniaczy pokrywa dzienne zapotrzebowanie na te składniki, co pozwala utrzymać dobry stan zdrowia, zmniejsza uczucie znużenia,zmęczenia, wspomaga prawidłowe funkcjonowanie układu odpornościowego czy pomaga w utrzymaniu prawidłowego widzenia.

Chcecie poznać ciekawostkę? Żen- szeń zwany jest także "korzeniem życia"  i jest naturalnym składnikiem używanym w Azji od ponad 4000 lat.



Jak działa Bodymax? Szybko  Jego działanie jest widoczne już po 2-3 tygodniach 



Mam przyjemność testować ten suplement diety dzięki kampani Streetcom i jestem bardzo zadwolona, iż mogę w niej uczestniczyć.

Podzielę się z Wami moimi osobistymi spostrzeżeniami odnośnie preparatu :

- ma on wygodne opakowanie, które nie zajmuje dużo miejsca - zmieści się nawet do torebki 

- opakowanie zawiera bardzo dużo cennych informacji o suplemencie, ciekawe "podwójne" opakowanie pozwoliło na umieszczenie ich wszystkich w opakowaniu, bez konieczności dokładania ulotki

- wielkość tabletki jest średnia - jednak łyka mi się ją dość łatwo, ma możliwy do zniesienia posmak (tu kwestia indywidualnego gustu 

- wystarczy przyjmować tylko jedną tabletkę dziennie, co dla mnie jest super rozwiązaniem

- cena za opakowanie 30 tabletek, czyli miesięczny zapas ok. 25 zł - według mnie cena nie jest zawyżona, warto zainwestować

Osobiście gorąco polecam, gdyż już po tygodniu stosowania czuję poprawę. Mam więcej siły, lepszy nastrój, nawet wieczorami mogę chwilę dłużej posiedzieć Preparat stosuje również mój mąż, który jest nim zachwycony - twierdzi, iż Bodymax przywrócił mu siłę do życia  Ja również zauważyłam u niego poprawę nastroju, wzrost energii, chęci do życia - nie już śladu po zaczynającej się jesiennej chandrze 

#Bodymax #NaEnergieiWzmocnienie #EnergiaOdRana #EnergiaNaCoDzien #Zenszen #DzielSieEnergia #NaZmeczenie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Wg. mnie co najmniej 30% pochwalnych wpisów pod tymi prośbami o opinie to wytwory ludzi żyjących ze sprzedaży tych cud-tabletek.
> A jeśli nawet są to "normalni użytkownicy" jakiegoś preparatu to dam sobie głowę uciąć, ze połowa z nich po podaniu zamiast tych specyfików zwykłego placebo wypisywałaby te same ach-y i och-y po jego spożyciu zachwalając skuteczność tegoż  
> 
> A najciekawsze, że ogromna większość tych "hiciorów" po kilkumiesięcznym bomie notuje równię pochyłą jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż aby wreszcie zniknąć z rynku na dobre. Skoro to takie cuda to czemu znikają i nikt tego już nie kupuje? 
> No ale jeśli z 10 czytających te posty potencjalnych klientów, 7 kupi ten specyfik to jest sukces. 5 z nich go pochwali na forum (po tygodniu faszerowania!!!) i jest chwilowy szał. Dopóki ludzie się nie zorientują, że to nie działa a przynajmniej nie tak jak reklamował to na ulotce producent, np. nie wyrosła im po pół roku i po 3 opakowaniach tabletek bujna czupryna a pozostał goły placek i poczucie, że ktoś ich zrobił w konia.
> 
> Poza tym jestem ciekaw ile z podawanych na etykietkach przez producentów składników jest prawdą i czy ktoś to w ogóle bada.
> 
> Żeby nie było, że tak "jadę" po całości na te piguły napiszę, że sam się nad ich zakupem zastanawiam. Póki co szanse są 50/50...



jest rok 2015 i nadal ludzie kupuje. zazwyczaj nie chce mi sie nic komentować ale napiszę. przez długie lata byłam wrakiem człowieka... dosłownie... miałam podejrzenia depresji itp. Mozecie wierzyc albo nie. po miesiacu stosowania troche sie zmieniło, zaczełam wychodzić a miałam z tym duzy problem, potrafiłam przelezec cały dzien w lozku a wychodząc z domu marzyłam tylko o tym zeby znowu sie polozyć. Nie chce chwalić tego preparatu, wszystko zalezy jakich skladnikow komu brakuje. Na mnie podziałało, jest o niebo lepiej.... mam nadzieje ze tak zostanie....

----------


## xyz97

> A najciekawsze, że ogromna większość tych "hiciorów" po kilkumiesięcznym bomie notuje równię pochyłą jeśli chodzi o sprzedaż aby wreszcie zniknąć z rynku na dobre. Skoro to takie cuda to czemu znikają i nikt tego już nie kupuje?


Jest 2015 rok, więc piszę do Ciebie z przyszłości. U nas Bodymax nadal jest w sprzedaży :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Pierwszy raz kupiłem bodymax żeń szeń  czerwony , bylo to okolo 10 lat temu moze wiecej .
Był to czysty żeń szen i coś jeszcze giloba czy coś.
Dawał bardzo mocnego kopa naprawdę do pracy , sportu sexu

----------


## nafciarz podkarpacki

Witam
Pierwszy raz kupiłem bodymax żeń szeń  czerwony , bylo to okolo 10 lat temu moze wiecej .
Był to czysty żeń szen i coś jeszcze giloba czy coś.
Dawał bardzo mocnego kopa naprawdę do pracy , sportu sexu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja natomiast jestem chory - Alkocholizm ale dużo ćwiczę i polecam każdemu po przepiciu się regeneruę Polecam gorąco

----------


## poczterdziestek

Jestem osobą aktywną i po 40.
Do 40 góry przenosiłem.
Niestety praw fizyki nie oszukasz.
Znajomy polecił mi bodymax, i znów przenoszę góry.

Ważne - 1 tabletka dziennie - TYLKO RANO !!! - po posiłku

Nie mam profitów z polecania tego suplementu. !!! - ludzka rada,.

Próbowałem wcześniej compleks vitamin itp. - efekt podobny - skład i cena inna.

Polecam jeszcze kozioradkę, ale stosowanie tego zioła zalecam skonsultować z LEKARZEM - może działać niekorzystnie z lekami, na szczęście jeszcze nie biorę .

Warto odstawić na jakiś miesiąc po 3 miesiącach stosowania, organizm musi odpocząć.

Stosuję ok 1 roku.

Po odstawieniu pogorszył się stan paznokci znacznie i samopoczucie gorsze.
Wróciło do normy po ponownym stosowaniu.

Zastanawiam się nad efektami ubocznymi.(Pewnie dowiem się jak będzie za późno  :Smile: )
Jedyny obecnie dostrzega Żona   :Smile: . 
Fajnie to nazwała "stary dziad a temperament nastolatka"  :Smile: .
- zauważyłem że tkanka mięśniowa się powiększyła nieznacznie, ale to może dlatego że znów przenoszę góry  :Smile: 

Jeszcze jedna uwaga 200 tabletek można kupić w cenie 60 pln - w Otwocku jest apteka, która w środy prowadzi sprzedaż hurtową.
Normalna cena ok 70-80 pln za te 200 tabletek.

----------


## KINIA82

Bodymax jest świetny. Trafiłam na niego w ubiegłym roku, poprzez rekomendację znajomego.  Kurację rozpoczęłam w  okresie jesienno-zimowym w celu wzmocnienia odporności organizmu. Na mnie zadziałał świetnie! Ogólnie muszę przyznać, że jestem osobą , która łatwo i szybko się przeziębia. Po zażywaniu bodymax, całą zimę wszelkie choróbska, przeziębienia, katary, kaszle, bóle gardła, nic mnie nie tknęło. Do tego lepiej się czułam, nie była senna, miałam więcej powera! W tym roku również po niego z mężem sięgniemy, bo on również był bardzo zadowolony z efektów. Bodymax stosuję się codziennie po jednej tabletce, najlepiej rano podczas śniadania. Kurację stosuje się przez 3 miesiące, po czym należy zrobić miesięczną przerwę. Naprawdę szczerze polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam niedawno bodymax ze względu na to że w aptece nie mieli żadnego preparatu który suplemenetem nie jest i zawiera zestaw witamin... Jednak teraz uświadomiłam sobie że wyrzuciłam pieniądze. Poczytajcie sobie o regulacjach prawnych dot. suplementów - produkcja i zawartość praktycznie nie jest kontrolowana w porównaniu do kontroli leków. W suplemencie może się znaleźć zarówno deklarowana zawartość jak i sama skrobia np. Także nie ma sensu niczego co jest suplementem kupować... Dla przykładu - dwa razy próbowałam znanego suplementu z żurawiną na lekkie przeziębienia pęcherza - zero efektu, a dodatkowo za jakiś tydzień od stosowania musiałam biec do apteki po furagin bo przeziębienie się nasilało. Od miesiąca biorę wit. B w suplemencie - nic. Mimo wiedzy o praktycznym braku kontroli suplementów chciałam na sobie spróbować, a nuż coś podziała, ale to tylko strata pieniędzy. Lepiej kupić pojedyncze witaminy czy inne minerały ale w postaci leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Śmiać mi się chce jak czytam te "ulotki reklamowe" pisane przez osoby na zlecenie producenta tego suplementu. Preparat jak każdy inny, ma swoje wady i zalety, niektóre witaminy dobrze przyswajalne, inne gorzej. Na pewno nie wyleczy z poważnych chorób i nagle nie zrobi z nas supermenów, mimo zapewnień producenta i wszystkich "specjalistów" od marketingu szeptanego i poleceń  :Smile:

----------


## uboczne działanie

> słuchajcie, więc u mnie po bodymax plus zdarzyło się coś zupełnie odwrotnego niż Wy piszecie! Cała moja rodzina chwali Bodymax więc i ja zaczęłam  po dwóch tyg od rozpoczęcia zaczęłam czuć się fatalnie. Najpierw podejrzewałam wirus grypy żołądkowej, na który chorowały moje dzieci, tylko że u mnie to były zawqroty głowy, nieustanne zmęczenie... jakby mnie ktoś młotkiem w głowę uderzył! po dwóch tygodniach dochodzenia co by to mogło być wpadłam na Bodymax. Więc gdy odstawiłam ten lek na dwa dni poczułam się o niebo lepiej!! Dlaczego? nie mam pojęcia?


Ja odkąd zaczęłam brać to cholerne badziewie to ciągle byłam zmęczona. Wstawalam i byłam dziwnie zmeczona :-(więc  przestalam to stosowac, gdyż nigdy tak się nie czułam i czuję się jak nowo narodzona:-).  Szczerze nie polecam tego. Jak brałam bodymax to przesypialam noce i dnie co dziwne 3dni i dwie noce masakraaa !!! Nigdy więcej !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bodymax to cudowne tabletki, których pozytywne działanie jest doskonale opisane, lecz skutki uboczne lekko utajone. Znam ten "lek" mniej wiecej od dziesięciu lat stosowania z przerwami. Pobudza cialo doskonale, ale umysł, aż za bardzo. Po kilku miesiącach stosowania tych taletek (z małymi przerwani) zauważyłem u siebie odczucie lęku więc przestałem zażywać ten lek. Sięgając go doraznie od czasu do czasu. Aż do teraz, a dokladniej od kilku miesięcy stosuje bodymax. Mam wrażenie, ze na tych tabletkach tracę normalne myślenie i zachodze w głowę do tego stopnia, że tworzą się urojone myśli, które nadpobudliwie wykozystuje w rozmowach. Przez co w pracy myślą ze jestem psychiczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bodymax to cudowne tabletki, których pozytywne działanie jest doskonale opisane, lecz skutki uboczne lekko utajone. Znam ten "lek" mniej wiecej od dziesięciu lat stosowania z przerwami. Pobudza cialo doskonale, ale umysł, aż za bardzo. Po kilku miesiącach stosowania tych taletek (z małymi przerwani) zauważyłem u siebie odczucie lęku więc przestałem zażywać ten lek. Sięgając go doraznie od czasu do czasu. Aż do teraz, a dokladniej od kilku miesięcy stosuje bodymax. Mam wrażenie, ze na tych tabletkach tracę normalne myślenie i zachodze w głowę do tego stopnia, że tworzą się urojone myśli, które nadpobudliwie wykozystuje w rozmowach. Przez co w pracy myślą ze jestem psychiczny.

----------


## berka

Kiedyś dawno temu brałam, ale teraz przy spadku formy kupiłam sobie geriamoc, rzadziej choruję, mam więcej energii, czasami warto sobie taką kurację wzmacniającą zafundować, jak się poczułam lepiej to i chętniej gdieś wychodzę i mam przez to lepszy humor, nie iedzę całymi dniami zmęczona w domu

----------

